# Getting stronger&stronger



## Stevethedream (Dec 18, 2013)

So I ran my very first cycle ever about 2 months ago and have been cruising since. My lifts continue to keep goin up. Here's an idea of where I'm at now.
Monday- Legs
Leg extensions 195x20 4 sets (Warm up)
Squats 135x20, 225x15, 315x10-12, 365x6-8, 275x8, 225x10-12
Leg Press 810x20, 3 sets of 900x15
Hack Squat 4 sets 270x12-15
Leg curls 3 sets 115x15, 125x10-12
Stiff leg deads- 4 sets of 135x15-20 

Tuesday- Chest
Incline Dumbbell press- 50x20 (warm up) 70x15 (warm up) 110x12, 120x8, 120x7-8
Flat dumbbell press- 3 sets 110x10, 120x8
Hammer strength incline- 3plates per sidex10-12 reps for 3 sets
Incline dumbbell fly- 50x12, 3 sets 60x12

Wednesday- REST
Thursday- Shoulders
Dumbbell press- 40x20 (warm up) 60x15 (warm up) 3 sets 85x10
Side laterals- 30x20, 40x15, 40x15, 45x12
Rear pec deck fly- 4 sets of 130x15
Front dbl raises- 35x12 3 sets
Barbell shrugs- 225x20, 315x15, 405x10, 315x15
Dumbbell shrugs- 120x12   3 sets

Friday- Back (Oh YEAH)
WIDE GRIP Chins- body weightx15 reps for 3 sets
Dead lifts- 135x15, 225x10-12, 315x12, 405x8-10, 405x8-10
Bent over barbell rows- 225x12, 225x12, 275x8-10, 225x10
T-Bar rows- 5 platesx12-15 reps 3 sets. Sometimes go up to 6 plates

Saturday- Arms.....Well their just plain out boring to train. Lol. 

All these numbers go down a little bit while I'm dieting for 12 wks. But not to much more. Lol. "LIGHT WEIGHT BABY"


----------



## j2048b (Dec 18, 2013)

damn STD!! nice weight ur pushing!!


----------



## Azog (Dec 18, 2013)

Well done, sir.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 18, 2013)

Nice work.


----------



## TheBlob (Dec 18, 2013)

Wow thats really dreamy So where were you at before you started your cycle?


----------



## Stevethedream (Dec 18, 2013)

TheBlob said:


> Wow thats really dreamy So where were you at before you started your cycle?



Well I've always been pretty strong and trained with maximum intensity and volume. But I was probably 20% stronger while taking aas. My main goal was to never become even stronger but to add more quality muscle. All I ever used b4 was good o'  N.O.Xplode..Lol. I always believed the BS in mags saying u can get huge and strong without drugs. Don't get me wrong, u can achieve a decent physique nasty but not what I'm looking for. Ya know. Lol


----------



## ccpro (Dec 18, 2013)

J20 said:


> damn STD!! nice weight ur pushing!!



STD....that's awesome...I mean the acronym.  Seriously solid weight bro, your inclines are making my shoulders hurt!!!!!


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 19, 2013)

Yeam man that some nice poundages your throwing around.......!  PL may be in your future. Keep it up brother.


----------



## don draco (Dec 19, 2013)

Those are some nice lifts. Keep it up Steve


----------



## Joliver (Dec 19, 2013)

Awesome lifting.  But unfortunately, the acronym for your name is synonymous with bad decisions.  Oh well, nothing a little doxycycline wont clear...right pinkbear!!!


----------



## stonetag (Dec 19, 2013)

Stevethedream said:


> So I ran my very first cycle ever about 2 months ago and have been cruising since. My lifts continue to keep goin up. Here's an idea of where I'm at now.
> Monday- Legs
> Leg extensions 195x20 4 sets (Warm up)
> Squats 135x20, 225x15, 315x10-12, 365x6-8, 275x8, 225x10-12
> ...


Nice  poundage! What were your stats after cycle?


----------



## Stevethedream (Dec 19, 2013)

joliver said:


> Awesome lifting.  But unfortunately, the acronym for your name is synonymous with bad decisions.  Oh well, nothing a little doxycycline wont clear...right pinkbear!!!



Lol. Yea I know. I didn't even think of that when creating my username. Lol. Kind of like f**king that ugly girl after closing time when u had one to many already at the bar. BAD CHOICE!


----------



## Stevethedream (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks bro. It's crazy u brought that up cuz my shoulders just started to get a tingling/burning sensation during and after a chest or shoulder workout. Might b time to cruise with deca 100mg???  Haha. Just may........


----------



## Stevethedream (Dec 19, 2013)

don draco said:


> Those are some nice lifts. Keep it up Steve



Thanks brother. Appreciate it.


----------



## Stevethedream (Dec 19, 2013)

AlphaD said:


> Yeam man that some nice poundages your throwing around.......!  PL may be in your future. Keep it up brother.



Cool thanks bro appreciate it...PL...I thought about that but for now I like the look of bodybuilders physique. I wanna do at least one bodybuilding contest in the future and than maybe get more involved in PL. Lord knows I LOVVVVVVVE lifting heavy ass weight!


----------



## Gt500face (Dec 20, 2013)

Nice avatar


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 9, 2014)

Finally. ...." The Steve has come back to Shoulders".......3 wks off to recuperate and now the time has come. You can't see me my time is now! LIGHT WEIGHT BAY BAY!!!!  WHOOOOOO!.......HATERS LOVE ME CUZ IM AWESOME


----------



## j2048b (Jan 9, 2014)

Stevethedream said:


> Finally. ...." The Steve has come back to Shoulders".......3 wks off to recuperate and now the time has come. You can't see me my time is now! LIGHT WEIGHT BAY BAY!!!!  WHOOOOOO!.......HATERS LOVE ME CUZ IM AWESOME



Muhahahah! Thats awesome! Haha


----------

